# Comment configurer maBanque du crédit Agricole?



## ZANTAR2054 (3 Mars 2017)

Je viens de découvrir qu'il était possible de consulter le solde de son compte bancaire depuis son Apple watch. Mais impossible!
Ma watch affiche : 





> Activer l'aperçu du solde depuis votre application Ma Banque


 Et j'ai beau chercher dans les menus, impossible de trouver.

Si quelqu'un connait la méthode, j'en serais très heureux.

Bien sur aucune explication sur l'app store, ni sur Google, je les ai contacté par mail et par twit, pas de réponses…


----------



## jmaubert (3 Mars 2017)

Bonsoir,
Ce doit être un bug de l'application du Crédit Agricole. J'ai essayé plusieurs fois, durant plusieurs mois et çà n'a jamais fonctionné. Je suis à La Banque Populaire depuis 1 mois ( Pour Apple Pay ! ) et l'application fonctionne très bien sur l'Apple Watch


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (3 Mars 2017)

Un bug [emoji36]!
Apple pay [emoji173]️ j'en rêve.
Mais il faut être à la Société Générale ou la Banque Populaire.
Il parait que l'app de la Société Générale est nulle.
Comment est l'app de la banque populaire?


----------



## fousfous (3 Mars 2017)

Il y a aussi la caisse d'épargne


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mars 2017)

Je suis au LCL, le LCL appartient au CA, donc je pense que l'app CA doit ressembler à l'app LCL (c'est un raccourcis, je sais, mais si cela peux t'aider...)
Donc tu vas sur l'app CA de l'iPhone, tu tapes ton code, tu chercher un endroit pour, chez LCL, cela s'appelle "Activer ma montre connectée" et puis c'est finit.
Tu pourras alors consulter ton solde sur ta montre.


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (4 Mars 2017)

@fousfous
Oui c'est caisse d'épargne et non société générale.

@Christophe31
Je n'ai pas trouvé "Activer ma montre connectée". [emoji17]


----------



## jmaubert (4 Mars 2017)

ZANTAR2054 a dit:


> Un bug [emoji36]!
> Apple pay [emoji173]️ j'en rêve.
> Mais il faut être à la Société Générale ou la Banque Populaire.
> Il parait que l'app de la Société Générale est nulle.
> Comment est l'app de la banque populaire?


L'app de la banque populaire n'est pas géniale esthétiquement mais elle est tout à fait correcte. On peut l'utiliser sur l'Appel Watch pour connaitre son solde et, sur l'Iphone elle utilise Touch ID pour le déverrouillage et Force Touch pour des actions rapides ( solde, budget, entre autres ). On peut également configurer plusieurs banques. Cà été pratique pour moi car, sur une seule application, je pouvais suivre mes comptes les deux banques, lors de mon changement.
Tu peux télécharger une démo sur l'app store ( l'appose nomme cyberplus ).


----------



## spece92 (6 Juillet 2017)

Paramètres / Mes Comptes / Activer l'aperçu du solde.


----------

